# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  prijava

## djoky

Prije tjedan dana sam se registrirala i sad me zanima koliko moram celati na odobrenje administracije da mogu pisat postove i primat poruke. Jer svaki put kad nesta napisem izbaci mi da jos nemam dozvolu.

----------


## cloudy0811

To i mene zanima...
Meni je prošlo vise od 24 sata pa sam već luda, a kad vidim da je nekima prošlo i tjedan dana...meni to nije ok

----------

